# My Fishroom Build



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Here it is.. its still going on, the tanks and fish will be set up in around 1-2 months. Follow around, join the forum and join the fun.

http://www.gcca.net/gccaforum/index.php ... 059.0.html

I will keep that thread as current as I can. Please feel free to ask any questions, or comment. Thanks.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting build. you need some fish in their asap. Besides this thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Here are a couple new stetchs. I would love to do the cherry, and I seriously plan too.


----------



## shadowdrag0n (Feb 19, 2008)

nice sketch. i was wondering what program/ software did u use to create those pic caz i want to do one too.
thanks


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks. Google Sketchup, its free and easy to use


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

man thats sweet so are they going to be all show tanks or left side breeders and right side shows???


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Every tank is planned to be a show tank really. The bottom 20H are going to be for grow out or fry. The 20L on the left side will be for small SA cichlids. 29s for fry/grow out. The 30 breeders for some of my groups. Thats just in the fishroom, more in the basement.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Without drilling my tanks, I am looking for some ideas how to do WC faster.. semi automatic system possibly. Any ideas??


----------

